# First view of FAH Relative Contributions



## cine.chris (Feb 7, 2021)

I've always felt that the Folders at the lower end of Production were neglected.
Also, I've never seen any data that represents the scale of their contribution to the Total Point Production.
This is my first attempt to 'right-the-wrong' and shed some light on the scale of that contribution.
It's bigger than I expected. 
I'd like to hear what others think about what this data shows.
Anonymous & Nvidia SaturnV were grouped together at 1,2 to give some balance to other contributions at that level.
Contribution at the 20000 level was 57,593 pts 2 wu
Data is from:  20210125






Groups are: 0-2, 3-50, 51-100, 101-500, etc.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Feb 7, 2021)

I guess that a lot of folders now contributing to Anonymous would otherwise also be in lower levels.
So contributions in lower levels would even be more important.

It always puts a smile on my face when I see teammates get good updates or reach a new milestone.
Even more so when they are lower ranked or have been folding way longer than me.


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm going to play the idiot at the moment as I'm either missing something very simple or I'm perhaps reading it wrong or I'm just really that stupid    But...

Am I right in thinking that level 20000 was rewarded by 57593 points per work unit??  

I think a little more help with the data around what's being presented might help this thicko posting here   (Me I mean lol)


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 7, 2021)

phill said:


> I'm going to play the idiot at the moment as I'm either missing something very simple or I'm perhaps reading it wrong or I'm just really that stupid    But...
> 
> *Am I right in thinking that level 20000 was rewarded by 57593 points per work unit?? *
> 
> I think a little more help with the data around what's being presented might help this thicko posting here   (Me I mean lol)


Level 20000 is the 20M PPD (20000K) people so I assumed mostly GPUs. 1,563,778 I most assume is kilo as well. 79,497 WU => 19,671 point/WU. Well, there must be a lot of CPU work involve in there, so I was wrong there but so were you @phill . Yesterday mine was 170,000 point/WU. What I take from this table is that the small contributors are the GPU people and the big are the cooperate people with their big unused CPUs.


----------



## cine.chris (Feb 8, 2021)

It's total points in KPPD & WU per group for one day.  The percentage on the right is the % contribution by the group.
Sorry it's not better explained.
I'm essentially attempting to show that the bottom 27,692 folders accounted for 9.34% of all points generated for the day.
As a group they're making a significant contribution.

Example:
Folders ranked by production (daily points)
10,001-20,000 generated a total of: 1,563,978,000 points & 76,497 wu which was 5.93% of all points generated.

First view of this data,  I'll need to make it easier to understand.


----------

